# Check out this driver



## BabyBoomer (Feb 28, 2017)

https://www.businessinsider.com.au/...ce=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer&r=UK&IR=T


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

*Why one Uber driver loves picking up puking passengers*

· Caroline Cakebread

· Jul 21, 2017, 10:49 AM

· https://www.businessinsider.com.au/san-diego-uber-driver-intoxicated-puking-passengers-2017-7


----------



## anythingbutordinary (Mar 11, 2017)

omg, i would never set foot in this guys car haha


----------

